# My New Project



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

What do you think?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Very nice, what is going in it?


----------



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

My Bearded Dragons


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

looks great mate well done


----------



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

*nice one*

looks like a nice solid build

well done


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah mate ace
build one for me for free?? :lolsign:
:grin1:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

nice one, bout to build me rankins viv up. btw wot size was that?? just interested


----------



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

It is 4feet x 2 feet cost just under £110 built out of marine ply very solid.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I built mine out of MDF it is 3'x2'x2.5' high. It only cost £55 i used perspex though.


----------



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh nice.


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

looks brill


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Sorry, mine is 4'x2'x2.5' lol, dont know were i got the 3' from.


----------



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

Finished .


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh cool. Are they real plants?


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Very nice.

Had much sand trickle out from under the glass yet? 

Gary


----------



## charlie (May 19, 2007)

Very Nice viv...


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

£110 with the java wood!?


----------



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

Its all sealed so no sand can get past the glass and the cost did come to around £110 .


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

nice wood. thats bloody cheap for everything including the java, the java is prob worth 110 on its own :|


----------



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks mate .


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

where did u get that java branch?


----------



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

A local reptile shop , snapped it up as soon as i saw the price of it !


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

Jamerz said:


> A local reptile shop , snapped it up as soon as i saw the price of it !


how much was it? I paid £25 for something a quarter of the size in Bristol! You got lucky mate :no1:


----------



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

£37.99 .  tbh i dont think the gaffer knows how to price.


----------



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry got the price wrong was actually £26


----------



## Kazzaboobers (Aug 23, 2007)

I can i just ask - does java wood hide crickets like cork bark does - sspent loads on cork bark - had very upset beardie cause of all the hidden crickets so had to get rid of it - now have an artificial rock that should be in an aquarium - my beardie seems happier though!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

nice viv bet they love it.

java wood is pretty much smooth all over you will get the od lil hole or corner they can get in but much better than cork bark : victory:


----------



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

cheers


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

*viv*

WOW!! thats a lovely viv you`ve built there & that wood is great, don`t suppose the shop has anymore like that does it?? :no1:

At those prices he`ll go bust soon you jammy so & so :smile:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

*wood*



Kazzaboobers said:


> I can i just ask - does java wood hide crickets like cork bark does - sspent loads on cork bark - had very upset beardie cause of all the hidden crickets so had to get rid of it - now have an artificial rock that should be in an aquarium - my beardie seems happier though!


 

You could try grape vine as its not got as many nooks & crannys as cork & i think it`s cheaper than java wood, but not 100% sure though.


----------



## Kazzaboobers (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you - i am investigating the java wood online as have not seen it sold locally - i will give the grape vine a try aswell thank you.


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

very nicely hand made viv. looks percet for BDs  hope they settle in well


----------



## Rsmith4040 (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you have any problems with your beardies not being able to distinguish the transparent barrier (i.e. the glass plinth) and banging or trying to walk into it?


----------

